# Grim Reaper 1



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Finally got around to finishing up my first Grim Reaper - actually my second, but I'm probably trashing the first one. He's made out of PVC covered with halved (they go farther that way) pool noodles. This isn't the one I plan to automate - he's coming later.

Front View - 









Side View - 









Close-up of Head - 









My wife is pretty pissed that I have him on the porch where everyone enters our house. I tried to blame it on Zurgh, but she wasn't hearing it.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! Thats really cool! Is there progress pics or a tutorial? That is really really cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work on this.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

He looks great. You really pulled off the hood great. It has a the perfect shape! I like the burnt stick too. It's like he uses it to stuff you down a fiery chute that leads straight to hell!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Zurgh's gonna be in trouble now


I like the look of this guy, Hs stance is great, particularly when viewed from the side.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Perfect reaper and I second Roxy's comment about the pose. You nailed it.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope your wife get's used to him... He's really cool!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This a fine reaper. Great look.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Perfect! That is how they should look, dark and scary as h3ll.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love it! great job! Zurgh should run now....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice job. The hands look great and the small lantern is a nice touch. A+


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

An excellent reaper, the pose is perfect!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

simple yet spooky, excellent!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not sure why your wife is upset. He's holding a lantern, so he must be the new porch light. He's a great looking Reaper; I'd leave him there all year.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, an excellent porch light. The pizza guy will love it.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I love reapers where you don't see the face! Looks very dark and ominous.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate all the nice comments. Your comments actually helped soften my wife's attitude about him being on the porch, lol.

Walrus, here's a link to my album with some progress pics:

http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=674

I don't know how to sort the pics to put them in chronological order (sorry), but you may be able to figure it out. I'll be glad to answer any questions you may have, and if you think a how-to is necessary, I'll be glad to do it.

There's really not much new here except maybe for how I made the head. I think this Reaper is really a lesson in simplicity.

I mentioned that I trashed the first one (looked just like this one) because he was made out of wood. I wouldn't consider making my GR's out of anything but PVC from now on. And if you don't have a heat gun - get one, it's my favorite tool for prop-building.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Tell your wife you are the Reaper Master! Very nice job! Oh and if you wife doesn't want you to keep it I would more than happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work indeed. I agree on the head, that really gives him a real un- natural look.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!! I really like the natural and dynamic pose. Thanks for the in-progress pics. I really need to re-do mine and will be following your example for sure.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha never mind on the how-to the progress pics to me seem pretty straight forward! Thanks a lot for posting those! I wanna use this Method when I go to make my 10' reaper 

Once again thanks a whole lot on the progress pics! Looks GREAT


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job tot and rember women are only happy when there complaining !!!!!so your pissing her off is helping the cause!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think your wife is right and its horrible you should be rid of that horrible thing and send it over to me to give it a happy home..  

Seriously though absolutely great job.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> women are only happy when there complaining !!!!!so your pissing her off is helping the cause!!!


Careful Mike...there are alot of women on this site that would happily kick your ass for making such a comment...


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Absolutely perfect


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking prop. I loved the hands. Thanks for including a close up of them so I can figure them out.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love this reaper you did a great job on him.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks great maybe your wife will see him enough that she wont mind so much later


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks great.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love him!!!


----------

